# New 24x18x18 Bahia Grande build.



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I am in the process of building my next viv for my pair of Bahia Grande cristobal.

I got a huge order of virgin cork in for the future builds I got coming and got down to business to get my Bahia Grande into a perminant home.

I made the fake rocks with GS carved into shape with a large bread knife and coated with Drylok and acrylic paint.

Still got GS to spray and add some roots and some home made vines but pretty good progress for 2 days worth of work...
Not sure yet on a total plant list but I know I plan to have 1-2 types of neoregelia most likely some of my Skotak hybrids/culvers.

Tenitive plant list....
Skotak- Shock wave pretty large brom (lots of water capacity)
Either some Skotak- Neo. palmares or Irazu
If I don't use the palmares or Irazu I might go with some of my Billbergia collection

Mini aroid vine for the background-Black jungle
Begonia amphioxus really sweet plant.
Microsorum punctatum 'Grandiceps' to grow on the rocks
Either some Syngonium rayii or Epipremnum Cebu Blue
I have this growing like crazy Monochaetum sp


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I might add a cluster of Philodendron Wend Imbe I have really come to like this plant....

Here is a picture of the Neo. Shockwave








Neo. Palmares








Neo . Irazu


----------



## carnold (Aug 7, 2011)

that shockwave looks awesome, look forward to seeing the tank when it is finished


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

carnold said:


> that shockwave looks awesome, look forward to seeing the tank when it is finished


Yea it is one of my favorites....It is quite large though so I am not sure if I will be able to work it in with it not looking out of place...We shall see. 

I will keep this updated I need to get it built and planted soon over the next week or so. 

My Bahia Grande are giving me eggs but they are molding over and there is no deposit sites.... I added some film canisters just incase to the holding tank...But nothing so far viable...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Updated pictures...

Added a few more fake rocks and made some fake roots to add into the background.... I have to add the vines once the glue dries.....


----------



## Samuraisid (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking fantastic so far and I cant believe you made those rocks with drylok and acrylic. They look amazing. Cant wait for updates.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Samuraisid said:


> Looking fantastic so far and I cant believe you made those rocks with drylok and acrylic. They look amazing. Cant wait for updates.


Thanks Samuraisid.... 

It was quite easy really, much easier then I expected.

Here is what I did to make them...

I just made a mound of Great Stuff in differant shapes let it cure come back and took a large bread knife to carve it into shape. Couple coats of Drylok once that dried I took a cheap water sprayer filled with water and a bunch of acrylic paint and sprayed them down. I tried to use more natural neutral tones dark browns, black, gray. What is cool to is if you cut cracks and creveses into the Great stuff the thinned out acrylic will pool and give that more natural look as well....Much like the rock in the front on the right.

It is kinda nice cause as you spray multiple times the thinned acrylic paint it ends up looking more natural then with a brush. The thinned out acrylic runs off in a more natural way then when brushed on.... Once you get it figured out you will be making rocks to use and add to your builds.... Plus they are extreamly light weight and much easier to use then real rocks.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I just realized I never added pictures of the pair that will be going into this viv....

Here is a picture of the male Bahia Grande








Picture of the female


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Last mini update.... Vines added to the roots....Next update the background will be finished and the tank planted.

Most of the plants came in except for the sweet moss from Manuran....But that can be added later.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok final build up date.....

Tank background was finished last night I used gorilla glue to cover the GS as opposed to silicone due to smell and couldn't take it outside to cure.

This morning I made up the substrate and filled the base and planted. I also seeded with tropical springs, black springs, temp springs and orange isos.

I couldn't use the Shockwave just to big and wouldn't have looked right so I made some changes.

I ended up using a bunch of my Skotak hybrids the nice thing is they are all realitivly the same color pattern. I like to use clusters or just a few differant broms in my builds so I have 3 differant broms in here.

Neo. Burning Embers
Neo. Palmares
Neo. Irazu

Mini aroid vine for the background-Black jungle
Begonia amphioxus really sweet plant.
Microsorum punctatum 'Grandiceps' to grow on the rocks
Syngonium rayii
Chlorophytum 'Fire Flash'

I have a couple spots I would like to add a Philodendron Wend Imbe .

On with the pictures....

















Any questions or comments welcome....Thanks for looking.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking very nice, I like the detail that you put into it!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> Looking very nice, I like the detail that you put into it!


Thanks Mike.... 
I appreciate that, the new rebuild you just finished was amazing.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a great looking build, and very suitable for the inhabitants! Very simple yet effect, and quite aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

cschub13 said:


> This is a great looking build, and very suitable for the inhabitants! Very simple yet effect, and quite aesthetically pleasing!


Thank you for the kind words.... 

I hope they like it and thrive in it... The male Bahia Grande is calling like mad so I hope toget them in there before I have eggs or tads in the holding tank..

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

The tank really looks great. I love the fake rocks. Quick question about the substrate, can you tell us more about your mix?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Lukeomelas said:


> The tank really looks great. I love the fake rocks. Quick question about the substrate, can you tell us more about your mix?


Thanks Lukeomelas...

The substrate is pretty simple I have used this over the last 4-5 builds and it has been extremely successful.

It is a mix of Turface, cocofiber, peat, ground up sphagnum that is it.... I would say 60% is Turface with the other 40% made up of peat, coco and sphagnum.

I honestly don't measure but just go by look and feel so far I have had no issues with any plants being planted in this nor broms being planted in it....It drains extremely well and holds a good amount of moisture and seems to stay well aerated. In fact I even use this mix in any of the net pots I use in backgrounds for plants.

Plus it is extremely cheap over all.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Azurel. Will this substrate provide good calcium for the inverts? I'm looking to set up a few tanks for pumilio, but I dread making the clay substrate and would like to find something a little easier to make.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Lukeomelas said:


> Thanks Azurel. Will this substrate provide good calcium for the inverts? I'm looking to set up a few tanks for pumilio, but I dread making the clay substrate and would like to find something a little easier to make.


I have heard others use it with that in mind but I cannot say for certain. I forgot one other thing I add to it and it is Calcium benonite clay powder which I know for sure does plus it isnt a hassle as making and baking a substrate... I read that list over a couple times before I posted and didnt catch it...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I think I might give your mix a try.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

woops, I forgot to ask what ratio you mix in?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Lukeomelas said:


> woops, I forgot to ask what ratio you mix in?


I don't really have a ratio, I know that Turface makes up the majority of the mix. I would say 60% Turface and the other 40% is the peat,coco fiber, sphagnum, then I just dust it all with the Calcium benonite powder which seems a little goes a long way and stir it all up..... Honestly I just make a mix that is enough for what ever build I am making at the time....With the use of Turface I don't think it is as important to have a specific ratio unlike ABG mixes....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

The Bahia Grande were released into their new home... Pretty cool to watch them for an hour hop and move around the new tank in that time they hit just about every plant in the tank. I am sure they felt free going from a 5g holding tank to such a big viv both found their hiding spots. Now just waiting to hear the male start calling again... Here is to hoping for some future action out of these 2.
Will get some pics of them in their new home the next few days.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you seal the stones/rocks with anything after you painted them?
If so,what did you use?
I tried your method of making rocks and this is one of them...










I wanted a more "rustic/manly" look than your beautiful river rocks...lol


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Did you seal the stones/rocks with anything after you painted them?
> If so,what did you use?
> I tried your method of making rocks and this is one of them...
> 
> ...


LOL.... That rock looks sweet....I like that a lot. I made another rock structure for my glass frog tank and it has held up over the last 3-4 months of continuous underwater treatment...The paint hasn't eroded either.

I didn't seal them, I couldn't find anything that stated you needed to seal them since Drylok is a waterproof latex sealer.I did look at some sealer products but wasn't sure if they would give a glossy finish and I wanted the ruff finish of the Drylok, your would have been even better... I used non-toxic acrylic paint as well so there was no issue with that.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Update.... Tank is doing great added some moss from Manuran....

Also found this morning 10/7/12 a 9 egg clutch already.... Hopefully now they are in their new digs I can get some viable tads... This would make the 3rd egg clutch they have laid the first 2 molded over....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Bahia Grande egg clutch...








sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, that was fast! Must like the new digs


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Lukeomelas said:


> Wow, that was fast! Must like the new digs


That is what I thought the first two were in the 5g holding tank and molded over. Hopefully with more ventilation these will be good.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Well bad news for this clutch it has started to mold over.... Hopefully they can get it right....They have been quite reclusive since being added to the new digs so I have left them alone to settle in.


----------

